# Iqbad's 2010 TT-RS



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

So I bougth myself a 2010 TT-RS MT a couple of weeks ago. The car is a replacement for my M3 E46 and will be used mainly for trackdays. This is my first Audi RS, but I have had an B8 S4 also earlier. 

I wanted to buy a gray or black one, but found a blue one that had a good price and many of the mods that I anyways was planning to do, so I bought it despite not really liking the color. 









The car has the following stuff to begin with:
- KW V3 coilovers
- Haldex upgrade for more torque on the rear wheels
- 034 motorsport rear sway bar
- Upgraded air filter 
- Stage 1 tuning ~400hp 

First mod was to replace the pretty ugly gear knowb with a piece from an Audi S1. It fits bolt on and has ordering code 8X0863278Q - QQX. 

















Then the car was put up on my quick-jack stands to prepare for the other updates. 









New shift bushings from 42 draft design 









Coming up: 
- Girodisc fully floating front discs 
- PFC08 brake pads for the front 
- RS6 C6 rear brake rotors
- Carbotech Xp8 rear brake pads
- Increased stock brake cooling
- Additional 3D printed brake ducts with hose feeding centre of front discs 
- Integrated engineering camber plates


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice find with some nice mods as for the colour maybe it will grow on you, I love it!. Be interested in the 3D printed brake air duct please post when you have them. Do the IE camber plate fit the Euro MK2?


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)

I did the same shift knob swap and I absolutely love it. How do you like the quick-jack? This car is kind of a pain to get up on jack stands compared to some other cars I have had and the quick-jack setup looks like it makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

northendroid said:


> Nice find with some nice mods as for the colour maybe it will grow on you, I love it!. Be interested in the 3D printed brake air duct please post when you have them. Do the IE camber plate fit the Euro MK2?


Thanks! I will report on the ducts as soon as they are done, the CAD drawings are completed, just waiting now to print the ducts, it takes about 13 hours per duct so 3D-printing is not really good for mass production! The camber plates fit as long as you don't have magnetic ride, they where actually very easy to mount, much less time consuming then when I did the same thing on my M3 E46.


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

robotvoice said:


> I did the same shift knob swap and I absolutely love it. How do you like the quick-jack? This car is kind of a pain to get up on jack stands compared to some other cars I have had and the quick-jack setup looks like it makes things a lot easier.


The quick jack is OK, it was a bit expensive here in Europe, but I see the prices are better in the US. I have only tried it on two cars, but it works and feels quite stable so no issues so far.


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

The updates continue, the stock front rotors are changed to fully floating girodisc 370x32mm slotted rotors . (If you use drilled rotors for track, they will crack long before the disc are actually worn out). I also mounted PFC331 (a new compound that will maybe replace PFC08 later on). I originally wanted to use PFC11 for even shorter stops, but they did not seem to have that pad for the TT-RS calipers. 









I have then added a small aluminum plate to increase the air flow into the stock NACA air cooling ducts. This will increase drag slightly but hopefully adds some more cooling air to the brake area. 









To make sure I can get wheel angles more suitable for track I have also installed camber plates from Integrated Engineering. They were an easy fit and will hopefully give me around 3 degrees of camber. 









I cut open the plastic covers on top also so the dampers can be adjusted easily.


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

Some updates! 
Brake ducts are designed and 3D printed, it took 13 hours per duct so 3D printing is probably not for mass production. 

They look like this: 








Mounted on the bottom plate:








Below the car: 








Hoses:


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

I have also mounted the brackets from 034 motorsport, and installed Rs6 semi-floating rear brakes. 









Michelin Cup 2 R-comps 255/19: 









The car is ready for the first track-day!


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

Yesterday I went to the season premiere at the local track, nice weather but very cold, only 5 deg C! Only a few cars there also so I got to test the car properly! Here are my first impressions: 

-The brakes felt very strong, I could now quite easily lock up even with warm cup2:s so more bite than my M3 for sure. 
-The car was too low and I got tire rub in 1.2G corners. 
- It did not understeer at all as I though it would, it was actually very balanced and neutral, I could push it very hard and go on throttle very hard coming out from the corners, very nice! I will have to practice more but it gave me very good confidence and felt very good. 
- Oil temp was rising quick despite only +5 deg C outside, I reached 134 deg for a short time after chasing a GT3 for 10 laps. Do you other guys get high oil temps when driving on track with your TT-RS? 
-The KW V3 dampers did not feel as good as my Öhlins R&T that I had before, they did not handle bumps as well especielly small bumps when going fast (~190-200km/h). The car did not feel as good at the bumpy parts of the tarck as my old M3. 
-The car has good acceleration, GT3:s used to just dissapear in no-time, now they just take a couple of car lengths on the straights. 

I need some more practice, but despite untested car and cold asfalt, I managed to go more than 2 seconds faster (1.04.58 vs 1.06.98) than my personal lap record with the M3. There is plenty more time to find also, I know many places where I can save time. Top speed was about 10km/h more than the M3 on the long straight. 

My fake Go-Pro did not manage to film anything else desite the interior, so I will have to come back with videos next time!


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

The car in action!








[/quote]


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Great car with some serious track-addicted modifications. Awsome, mate! :thumbup:
Like @northendroid I can't wait so see track vids. 

Btw., didn't I promise the car would be faster and better feeling on track than your M3?


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

Update! 

After my first trackday I felt that the KW V2 coilovers was not performing the way I wanted them too. They were in general quite harsh and did not work in a good way absorbing quick bumps. The car became quite unstable in some of the bumpy areas, something that was never the case with my old M3. I therefore checked with öhlins if you could get the same Road & track kits that I had on my M3E46for the TT-RS. Sadly they had no such kit, but they said that if I deliver my car to them they will develop it! =) 

So I delivered the car to the head office in Stockholm and they used my car to develop and test out the dampers and springs for the TT-RS. A couple of days later I got it back with a brand new Öhlins Road & Track kit. They had to make a small custom modification on my car due to my adjustable front mounts, so I have some support springs now to get the correct ride height. I could instantly feel that the car was much more comfortable, despite having almost double the spring rates compared to the KW V2 kit. Setting up the dampers for comfort made it perfectly fine even for daily driving. 

Yesterday I got a chance to test the new suspension on the same track as before. I adjusted the dampers 6 clicks from the hardest setting all around. I started the day without getting any good flow on the track, it was also +25 deg C so I could clearly notice that the car reduced its power after a few laps. I probably need a bigger intercooler! I have looked on the Wagner EVO 3 but it is so expensive! There was new tarmac on 2 places and this new tarmac was very slippery so entry speed to the long straight was reduced compared to last time. 

The suspension was working really good, the bumpy sections did not disturb the car as much as it did with the KW kit. Next time I will probably increase the firmness of the rear dampers to get better rotation. In the end of the day I managed to get a new PB with 1.04.18, despite slight heat soak and poor grip before the long straight. I am quite happy with that time. 










I did not manage to get my best lap on video but here is one lap in 1.04.40. I don't know why the sound is not working, probably I need to get a proper GO-PRO and not use this Chinese **** camera that I have. 





So, if anyone wants Öhlins shocks for your TT-RS, they are available now!


----------



## TheMaOdy66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds good, mate! :thumbup:


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Iqbad said:


> Update!
> The suspension was working really good, the bumpy sections did not disturb the car as much as it did with the KW kit. Next time I will probably increase the firmness of the rear dampers to get better rotation. In the end of the day I managed to get a new PB with 1.04.18, despite slight heat soak and poor grip before the long straight. I am quite happy with that time.


Great car with some serious mods!
Also the Öhlins! I never drove one, but only heard good things.
Finding a good suspension setup is really hard...
My experience with the TTRS is that a very soft compression setting on the rear works best.
I think the rebound setting is always just a compromise.
A rather soft rebound setting on the rear promotes the rotation when turning in, while a harder setting promotes the rotation when accelerating out of corners, but than again, you lose it when turning in...:banghead:
I like the loose rear, that's why I drive a rather soft setting.
And for the push out of corners, an increased the tire pressure on the rear helps (as well as a rear LSD ;-). But as always- its a matter of taste...


----------



## Leon FR (Mar 3, 2012)

Iqbad said:


> The car in action!


[/QUOTE]

What wheel and tire size are you using? How did you manage the rubbing?


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

Small update, unfortunately I have not driven the car as much as I would like to, only 3 track days this year so far. Vacation, work and taking care of the kids back home has taken most of my time. 

I had one more go at the shorter track nearby home. I had a passanger all day so no records, but it was still fun! Here chasing down a tuned BMW M2 which was running similar laptimes as me. Now with a proper GO-PRO so including sound! My buddy takes a phone call from his wife in the middle of it all =)






Car worked OK, still gets hot after a few laps and I also feel the loss of power as IAT goes up. Maybe for next season I will get a Wagner Evo 3 intercooler!


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

Leon FR said:


> What wheel and tire size are you using? How did you manage the rubbing?


If I recall correctly the wheels are VMR V710 19 x 9.5 (I don'r remember the offset, and I am away working abroad now so I cannot check) and I have fitted them with michelin CUP2 in 255/35. The rims are only 0.5 inch wider than stock and tire size is the same as stock, so not so extreme. I had rubbing in the rear with my KW kit becuase the car was just too low. Now with the öhlins and better ride height it is Ok in the rear. I have not had any issues in the front. I have about 2.3 degree camber in the front also so there is space for sure.


----------



## Pedro Mogollon (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks Man! I had 255/35 19 Michelin Cup2 on 19X9 45mm with stock magnetic suspension and got rubbing, had to change the wheels and put the stock back on that have 52 mm offset.


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

Did you get rubbing on the inside so the tire came in contact with the springs?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Iqbad said:


> Did you get rubbing on the inside so the tire came in contact with the springs?


45mm offset pushes the wheel outward (away from the spring), so having to go back to OEM 52mm would move the wheel inward. The rubbing wouldn't have been on the spring.


----------



## yrk2.7t (Dec 12, 2005)

How much were the Ohlins?

How do they feel compared to stock, and also the KW's?


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

yrk2.7t said:


> How much were the Ohlins?
> 
> How do they feel compared to stock, and also the KW's?


My car was used as a development car so I did not pay full price for them, but when I bought the same road and track kit for my M3 it was about 25.000SEK, that is approx 2.800USD. I really like these öhlins dampers, when set "soft" they are more comfortable then stock but still with better control. When set harder for track use they are incredably stable and handle bumps very well. I was not happy with my KWs becuase the car became unstable when braking and turning over bumpy sections on my local track, something I knew my M3 with öhlins had handled much better. Now with the same updgrade for my TT-RS this section is no longer any problem. I have given many M2:a a run for their money now with this setup!


----------

